# Plant heavy at first to avoid algae?



## Michael in Texas (Jul 27, 2010)

It worked for me. I set up a Walstad tank 3 months ago, with lots of hygrophila (2 species) Brazilian pennywort, and frogbit as the fast growing plants. I've never had any algae problems, in fact I must grow algae in my ponds and bring it into the tank to feed my otocinclus.

I am now in the process of removing some of the hygro (instead of just trimming it) to give more light and room for slower growing plants like crypts and Vesuvius sword.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Aug 1, 2010)

When I first set up my 10 gallon about three and a half months ago, it was moderately planted, but no jungle. I guess I didn't quite have enough plants because it was essentially an algae factory for that time. I had a 15 watt fluorescent bulb. I was lucky enough to realize that wasn't going to cut it, so I bought an incandescent hood and used two 14 watt CFL bulbs. Since then I've added some medium light plants and have been algae free. I don't know whether to credit the improved lighting situation or the multitude of snails I unwillingly bred in my tank (I got assassins snails working on that now).


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Wisteria is also a good one. Cheap, easily available, and gross like crazy.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Get some hornwort might not really be a stem plant but grows like a weed very inexpensive the lps has them for like $2 a bunch that covers half a 10 gallon. For a floater get some frogbit also grows fast i got some i believe was like a month ago started with like 5 plants and now have hundreds.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

leo1234 said:


> Get some hornwort might not really be a stem plant but grows like a weed very inexpensive the lps has them for like $2 a bunch that covers half a 10 gallon. For a floater get some frogbit also grows fast i got some i believe was like a month ago started with like 5 plants and now have hundreds.


+1 on the Hornwort. It's good to grow as a floater and trim enough each week to allow enough light to the plants planted in the substrate.


----------



## Satirica (Oct 3, 2005)

Absolutely it works for me. I have done every tank this way except for the dry start tank I have going now. Never had a problem with algae at startup.

I start with some of the plants I want in the tank and tons of cheap stems -- the cheaper the better. After 4 weeks I begin removing the stems I don't want and replacing them with plants I do want. Some of my favorites for soaking up nutrients have already been mentioned -- hornwort, wisteria. Also egeria najas and hygro.


----------



## nophwa (Nov 9, 2010)

What about if I'm doing a fishless tank?


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

Mine wasn't crazy planted...you could see probably 50% of the substrate from the top in my 10 gallon, and I have had no algae as of yet and its been around 6 months or so now.

- all low light, mosses, hygro, java fern...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

nophwa said:


> What about if I'm doing a fishless tank?


The more plants the merrier! lol

Just you have to make sure to supply nutrients via ferts if you've got none coming from livestock.


----------

